# Few Basic Questions from a Prospective Australian Management Accountant



## fundoo (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Friends....

Congratulations for this wonderful community.

I am a Management Accountant from India having 11 years of experience. My degree is recognized by CPA Australia for immigration assessment. I have some specific questions for the experts here:-

1. What do you think are the prospective of getting easy job after migration ? How tough it could be ?

2. Which City/State should I try ? I am personally inclined towards Sydney.

3. Is it anyway possible to secure job before migration ?

4. What starting salary level, should I expect keeping in mind my experience & qualification ?

5. Should I opt for "Accountant" category or "Management Accountant" ?

Will appreciate your kind response.

Thanks.


----------

